# FTC Busts Rogue Anti-Spyware Vendor



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Just saw this at Spyware Warrior

On March 11, 2005 the U.S. Federal Trade Commission took action against MaxTheater, the company behind SpywareAssassin, an "anti-spyware" product that has been listed on these pages since July 4, 2004. In its complaint, the FTC specifically named several of the more deceptive and unfair practices that are employed by many of the "anti-spyware" applications listed on this page, namely:


* falsely claiming to have scanned users' PCs remotely and detected "spyware"
* using high pressure sales tactics through pop-ups and spam to compel users to buy its application, SpywareAssassin
* selling an "anti-spyware" product that falsely detects "spyware" on users' PCs
* selling an "anti-spyware" product that fails to remove a substantial amount of "spyware" from users' PCs


Here's a link to the story. I'm sure there are others.

Chalk one up for the good guys in the battle against malware.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

I've seen a couple of these sort of banner ads claim they've scanned my computer. When they claim to have scanned a Linux system, there can be no truth to anything they say. Chalk one up for the good guys! And hope this starts a trend. :grin: :grin: :4-clap:


----------

